# USA T8 version of Philips Aquarelle or Sylvania Aquastar?



## JPowers

I have a 120 gallon tank that I'm trying to grow some low light plants in. I finally found a source of Philips Aquarelle 48" T8 bulbs from Canada. I was told by Philips that these bulbs are discontinued, and I bought the only 4 that were left. One of these had pins pushed in, so I'm only using 2 in the back, and 2 of your typical fish color enhancing T8 bulbs in the front. 

Sylvania doesn't sell the Aquastar in the US. They don't even sell the gro-lux in T8 48". The gro-lux would actually be nice to try out, because I don't want to wash out the colors of my rainbowfish with bright lights. Everywhere I look, all I can find are the T12 wide spectrum gro-lux. Down the street, they have them for $5. However, that's not what I want to try. The regular variety T12 gro-lux sells for around $15/bulb, and you need to buy 6, plus pay ridiculous shipping costs. I only paid $11.40 for my Aquarelle bulbs. Shipping wasn't cheap, but it was coming from another country. It doesn't make sense that thes regular gro-lux are not only so expensive, but so much more expensive than the wide spectrum gro-lux. If anyone knows where to get these for a reasonable price, please let me know.

Other than that, have there been any newer T8 bulbs available in the US that compare to the Aquarelle and Aquastar, in terms of performance and color?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ata326

In Turkey the situation is the same. I went to the Philips Turkey distributor. They gave me a few from their stocks and told me that these bulbs are discontinued, so I bought all they had. Sylvanias are not easy to find too, but they are not very expensive here. 2 months ago T8 gro-lux was about 5 usd and T8 aquastar was 9 usd per piece. Never mind T5 and other types, it's like searching for impossible. Try DHL-EasyExpress for bringing the bulbs, their shipping costs are not that much high.


----------



## JPowers

I don't understand why they would discontinue such a good bulb. The Aquastar is pretty close, but I'm not going to risk importing them, because they'll probably get broken. You're lucky to be able to get them for so cheap!


----------



## ata326

Try Philips TLD965-995-975 these models are close to aquarelle and they are not too expensive..


----------



## Newt

You can get T8 Aquarelles thru www.aamsco.com but they will cost you about $30 each to import them and you will need to buy a box of 25. Philips did make a USA version that was T12 and it was the pits. Nothing like the T8.

The Philips Aquarelle is The BEST T8 aquarium bulb ever made. I have a bunch of the 38.5 watt and 36 watt and mix them with other bulbs. They outpower many T5 bulbs. Very efficient as well as the Philips ADV850.

I asked a member from Sweden if they were still selling them in europe and he said they are.

The Gro-Lux T8 and T5 is nothing like the T12 version. I have some T12 GroLux Std and WS that I'm not using.


----------



## JPowers

Thanks, guys. I already ordered a couple Zoo Med Flora Sun T8 bulbs. They're supposed to be pretty good.

I'd like to buy some T5 HO or compact fluorescent elevated light fixtures that don't heat my tank, but I'm wondering if waiting for good LED fixtures might be better? You never have to replace bulbs, they run cooler, and use less electricity.


----------



## Newt

The ZooMeds are decent T8s but its no Aquarelle. But then no other bulb is either.


----------



## JPowers

Newt said:


> The ZooMeds are decent T8s but its no Aquarelle. But then no other bulb is either.


Well, I had to buy something and was growing increasingly frustrated trying to find good bulbs. These will tide me over for a while, but I've decided to research new light fixtures. I can't go through this every year. I think T5 HO might be the way to go.


----------



## Newt

You'll like the ZooMed and so will your plants.


----------



## JPowers

Thanks, Newt!


----------



## drewbot

Newt said:


> You can get T8 Aquarelles thru www.aamsco.com but they will cost you about $30 each to import them and you will need to buy a box of 25. Philips did make a USA version that was T12 and it was the pits. Nothing like the T8.
> 
> The Philips Aquarelle is The BEST T8 aquarium bulb ever made. I have a bunch of the 38.5 watt and 36 watt and mix them with other bulbs. They outpower many T5 bulbs. Very efficient as well as the Philips ADV850.
> 
> I asked a member from Sweden if they were still selling them in europe and he said they are.
> 
> The Gro-Lux T8 and T5 is nothing like the T12 version. I have some T12 GroLux Std and WS that I'm not using.


I don't understand how the grolux t8 is nothing like the t12... can you/someone explain this?


----------



## Newt

The spectral output of the 2 bulbs are totally different.
I'm not sure if I saved the spectral output of the T8 version or the T5.
I will look.


----------



## drewbot

Newt said:


> The spectral output of the 2 bulbs are totally different.
> I'm not sure if I saved the spectral output of the T8 version or the T5.
> I will look.


IOW the T12 is better in this regard? Trying to read between the lines here but perhaps I need it spelled out


----------



## Newt

There is not a straight forward answer that I can give you. I would need the spectral graphs in a 'normalized' form so that I know the power output of the spikes the bulb ouputs across the visible spectrum. The T12 has output spikes in the proper places for photosynthesis. This equates to approx 430nm for the blue light and 650nm for the red. This is a true red unlike most other bulbs that output around 625nm which is orange/red. Sylvania uses an expensive and rare phosphourus for the reds in this bulb. Few other fluorescents are that high in the red. The problem is that T12s arent as efficient as T8s and T5s so the strength of the output spike isnt as strong even though there are in the correct place for good photosynthesis.

I will post a spectral output later when I'm on my desktop.


----------



## Newt

Here are some spectral plots to show what I am talking about>

The third attachment is of T12 bulbs in a normalized plot/scale and the last is of some better T8 bulbs. Notice the difference in power (microeinstiens) on the y-axis. However, notice where the red spikes occur on the x-axis on the T12 vs T8. The T8s are more in the orange/red ~625nm which isnt as good for photosynsesis as 650nm.


----------



## drewbot

Newt said:


> Here are some spectral plots to show what I am talking about>
> 
> The last 2 attachments are of T12 bulbs in a normalized plot/scale and the last is of some better T8 bulbs. Notice the difference in power (microeinstiens) on the y-axis. However, notice where the red spikes occur on the x-axis on the T12 vs T8. The T8s are more in the orange/red ~625nm.


Very cool! Do you know what that black line is on the last graph? Doesn't show up in the legend. I wonder what this elusive phosphor is, and why nobody else has tried to compete? Probably for the same reason Nascar doesn't start driving their cars backwards for better aerodynamics.. I will have the T12 Gro-Lux in my posession shortly. I have a friend who operates a nursery full of starts and has agreed to some 3rd party to allow them to test a rack of starts under LED's that they want to market. I asked if i could put up a Gro-Lux side by side to see how it compares to the T5's and LED's. Should be interesting, though I don't have a luminaire/hood for the thing yet; on the other hand, I have a brake and roof flashing so that aught to get me close. Anyone have a good design for a t12 reflector? single or double?


----------



## Newt

I just use a AGA double strip light and can easily rewire it for T12 or T8 (Fulham WH5 installed).

The GroLux will appear dim as it has little green light which is what human eyes percieve as bright.
The T12 GroLux Standard and Wide Spectrum bulbs lose 60% of their output after 6 months.

I dont remember what the black line is. I will look into it and refresh my memory.


----------

